
Tips for Avoiding Entrepreneurial Burnout  - peter123
http://www.centernetworks.com/tips-avoiding-entrepreneur-burnout
======
catone
Just to add some more tips... I wrote an article in December at SitePoint
about tips for staying sane while working from home... there is likely a lot
of overlap, as I know instituting a lot of the ideas presented in that article
have also helped to keep me from burning out at whatever I happen to be
working on.

The most relevant tips were:

-Clearly define your work space. Making sure your work and personal life stay separate and don't start to blur is a good way to avoid burn out. If your work life spills over into your non-work life too much you'll start to feel like you're at work 24/7 ... that's a one way ticket to burn out city.

-Have lunch with a friend / join a local user group. Or, in short: have a personal life. All work and no play, yadda yadda yadda. You need to make sure you aren't _just_ working.

-Take regular breaks / schedule time off. Again, take some time to actively NOT work and you'll be less likely to burn out on whatever work you're doing.

-Get a cat (or a dog). Seriously, my cat provides hours of entertainment and (surprisingly for a cat) plenty of affection. That's very helpful for keeping me sane and ultimately keeping me happy and focused on my work.

Full article for anyone interested is here:
[http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/12/19/12-ways-to-keep-
sa...](http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/12/19/12-ways-to-keep-sane-while-
working-from-home/)

